# Ranitomeya tadpoles



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Noticed this morning the male with a tadpole on his back. He dropped it in the center of the main bromeliad they use. 

There is at least 1 unhatched eggs still and possibly another tadpole (there were 3 eggs originally). 

I am new to this so my thinking is to let them do their thing. These are R. Imitator Yumbatos so they should be good to feed their tads eggs correct?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Correct, they will feed the tads. You don't need to do anything extra other than make sure the broms have water in them.


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Cool. The broms get plenty of water. I have a bunch of film canisters as well so Ill be looking in those too.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

justinc468 said:


> Cool. The broms get plenty of water. I have a bunch of film canisters as well so Ill be looking in those too.


In my experience, if you have broms, they will utilize these first. I find the tadpoles morph faster and larger when they are raised by the parents as well, at least in my experience.


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Thats what Ive seen people say as well when ive searched this. Good to know. Ill let them raise them and keep an eye on everything, thank you.


----------



## FrogDaddyLLC (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes, let them raise the tadpoles, especially if you are new to Ranitomeya. Imitators are facultative egg feeders. You'll get stronger froglets if you let them raise them up. Fewer, usually, but stronger.


----------

